
Roku BrightScript is a powerful bytecode-interpreted scripting language - mastrsushi
https://developer.roku.com/docs/references/brightscript/brightscript-language-reference.md
======
smt88
Webpage doesn't work on Firefox on Android. It's absurd that any
person/company is failing at mobile-friendly static sites 12 years after the
iPhone came out.

~~~
mastrsushi
Doesn't work as in doesn't display? It is a developers page, so I'd imagine
they're more concerned with desktop view.

